# Slide Guitar Master Bob Brozman Dead At 59



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was stunned by the news of Brozman's suicide. His knowledge, wit, humor, and guitar mastery will be missed.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/apr/28/bob-brozman


----------

